
Why My Job Is Safe from the Robots - roybahat
https://onezero.medium.com/why-my-job-is-safe-from-the-robots-b2013637368a
======
roybahat
There's something here -- like "it came from a human" is, by definition,
something only humans can do. Handmade, artisanal, we already have a lot of
stuff like that.

